#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

## ionioni

lol what is this???



See More: DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

----------


## ingo_dingo

I did a search on "lightning protection software" and it was the first to pop up. I knew an engineer who practically had a brain melt down over lightning earthing and step potential. He spent weeks screwing around and I told him to just bond everything to a heap of buried copper conductor and earth mat and move on. He decided to carry on and try to reinvent the wheel and he got sacked for being slow. It's a specialist field that you can easily fudge. OK it's rough but it saves a ton of time and thinking. Lightning is an act of God so blame God and not us poor engineers. Lightning can be more than 100 million volts and will do anything it wants anyway. At power stations I worked at; the chimneys would get hit and knock out the gas monitoring equipment every time no matter what anyone did.

----------


## user82

> lol what is this???



Very cheap to buy.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Looks like ionioni's already got it. Seriously he's got scary talent!   :Triumphant: 

Lightning protection software is often used by physicists as well as engineers. It's a crossover area we let poor struggling physicists have when they're not busy  building nuclear bombs or looking for worm holes.

Has any one used it? It looks expensive.

----------


## himmelstern

please share with me

thanks

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

> ....



PM sent with required info for this

----------


## himmelstern

thank you so much ion ioni woked perfect. thank you again 

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## user82

> thank you so much ion ioni woked perfect. thank you again



ionioni is still in Christmas swing!

----------


## mukhriz

> thank you so much ion ioni woked perfect. thank you again



Yeahhh....you are the golden boy

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni must have 16 heads and 64 arms for all the useful and amazing things he creates and knows. How does he do it? Did he clone himself as well?  :Witless:

----------


## mukhriz

He reversed and programmed himself....lol... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

why not sharing on the forum

See More: DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

----------


## ingo_dingo

> why not sharing on the forum



That would be too easy.    :Witless: 


. .

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni knows best. 

If we got presents every day; then Christmas or Birthdays wouldn't be special. 

The fun is in the challenge and hopeful expectation that one day we might just get lucky. 

If we had desert all the time; we'd just get fat and lazy.  :Friendly Wink: 

The Greatest gift Ionioni can give us is by showing us that it can in fact be done; because he actually did it. 

As Ionioni said; it's all about the challenge.



. .

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

So pleas those who deserve it

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

so pleas help those who deserve it

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni does help those that deserve it.   :Peaceful:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he did'not help me and I realy deserve it and i have no thing to hide and I am abslotly not  a reseler

----------


## ingo_dingo

..............................

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

no I am not so busy to ask I am just so far from my computer I am now using mhy iPhone *and I am just waiting I don't need to lose anything like I do with your famous bla bla bla *so pleas be patient

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

by the way lightning protection are not a crazy stuf a you seems to think * you just need IEC risk management available for free and also AutoCAD for the fictious spher methode

See More: DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

----------


## uaytac

Ionioni* He helped me about the subject app. 
Thank you Ionioni

----------


## ionioni

> by the way lightning protection are not a crazy stuf a you seems to think * you just need IEC risk management available for free and also AutoCAD for the fictious spher methode



lol ok. thx for (once again) correctly understanding my posts.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Get you ionioni *you are really the robinhood of egpet god bless you

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

in my contrie the first language is French and sometimes it hard for me to unterstod what you really mean

----------


## ingo_dingo

> Get you ionioni *you are really the robinhood of egpet god bless you



See I told you "Ionioni does help those that deserve it." Ionioni is one righteous dude!   :Triumphant: 




. .

----------


## mukhriz

Any feedback for those who use this?

----------


## himmelstern

any one knows how to use the distance tool for dehn toolbox

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luisfebresq

Please!!! I need this software!. Can you share it with me?

----------


## himmelstern

Download DEHNsupport Toolbox [300 MB] (.exe-Datei)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

Done...

See More: DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

nice to see you again *i think that we have lose you

----------


## cadguy

Exchange of slag languages make me sad. So I don't visit here much.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

grown up pleas and don't act like a child

----------


## mukhriz

> Exchange of slag languages make me sad. So I don't visit here much.



Welcome back

----------


## himmelstern

another software for ligtning protection design 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## farzinkh95

Dear ionioni 
Could you send me DEHNSupport

----------


## cadguy

3.102.09

----------


## farzinkh95

Could you share it with me Please

----------


## himmelstern

I tried it, but this software is not too good that it seems, some good characteristics were removed at last version. The manual said that do a lot of things, and in the last version most of buttons were removed and do no to all things that said.

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

link is dead please upload again

----------


## DaffyDuck

> link is dead please upload again



can be found using internet search

----------


## krep22

Hello,
Is there a DEHNsupport Toolbox version with ********?


ThanksSee More: DEHNsupport Toolbox v3.102

----------


## stendley

Can share it with me as well? Thank you.

----------


## cadguy

3.110.04 is new version.

----------


## morfiuszaq

Hello everybody,

Do you have DEHNsupport toolbox or other software which calculate the risk iand present in nice form?

----------


## volky

ionioni  could you please share me link. 
Thank you.

----------

